# Verzeichnisse verlinken in VSFTP



## zimmbi (6. April 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem, also VSFTP läuft problemlos. Aber ich würde gerne machen, dass alle User automatishc in /srv/ftp eingelogt werden und in dort würde ich gerne einen Link erstellen zu zb. /daten/movies der eben zb. Movies heisst. Der User kann direkt aus seinem FTP-Homeverzeichnis (/srv/ftp) auf den link klicken und befindet sich dann in /daten/movies aber bei ihm wird nur /movies angezeigt. Machbar?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (6. April 2004)

Hi zimmbi,

was hast du denn bei local_root angegeben? Und gibt es keine Einstellung um Symlinks zu folgen?
Wegen weiteren Einstellungen kannst du mal auf http://www.debianhowto.de/howtos/de/vsftpd/c_vsftpd.html schauen.
Dort werden die einzelnen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten erklärt.

Thorsten


----------



## zimmbi (6. April 2004)

Danke aber hab das mit den symlinks nicht gefunden.


----------



## RedWing (9. April 2004)

Hi,
1.) Die Suchfunktion is dein Freund.
Guckst du hier.

2.) Wenn 1.) erledigt einfach einen Softlink mit ln -s target linkName im entsprechenden 
Verzeichniss anlegen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruß

RedWing


----------

